

DuckDuckGo will be included as a built-in search option in Safari - whocanfly
https://duck.co/blog/safari

======
hkmurakami
Previous discussion (2 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7836748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7836748)

------
woj
What was missing in the WWDC announcements when the Spotlight improvements
were discussed was web search. Apple will probably want to acquire DDG and cut
itself off of Google completely adding it's own web search to Spotlight and
Siri.

~~~
pratikjhaveri
DDG is a little ways from being a full Google replacement. Apple can ill
afford the backlash they saw with maps happen again. Remember your simply
shifting the notion of anonymity and data from one large company (Google) to
another large one (Apple). All device makers gather your data and will use it
(if they aren't already) hopefully for the benefit of the users. Instilling
fear isn't the solution, clarifying the use and usefulness of data is.

~~~
manicdee
Apple hasn't proven itself to be a dick. We trust them implicitly because they
have reliably proven that they have our interests at heart, and we pay them to
be trustworthy.

Google has proven to be a dick. We distrust them implicitly because they have
reliably proven that when faced with a choice between the interests of their
nonpaying users and their paid-up clients, they invariably work in the
interests of money.

We all still view Apple with some degree of suspicion because they're in the
USA and thus NSA happens.

What I'd prefer to see in addition to iCloud is either nationally-hosted
iCloud for non-US countries, or self-hosted iCloud services for people who
want to be in control of their own security.

